# Megaminx Blindfolded Tutorial



## TheGrayCuber (May 25, 2017)

Hello, after setting a UWR in Megaminx Blindfolded I decided to make this tutorial to share my method and help more people enjoy the wonders of minx blindsolving!


----------



## newtonbase (May 25, 2017)

I've not had time to watch them all but you've done a good job. You keep it very clear and simple. I'd never considered trying megabld before but it's now on my list.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 25, 2017)

Cool, I'll try to watch these at some point just to see what you do.


----------



## Jacck (May 25, 2017)

Well done! Nice explanation!
Think this is very good for at least middle-experienced blindcubers - they can get the ideas behind it and will find out the rest by themselves.
Perhaps some ideas:
- edge-flip can be done by solving the edge and then solving it as flipped
- or you put it in the buffer or slave, then do the com, flip it in place F' U F U', do the com and U F' U' F
(both not faster but you don't have to learn the flip-algo and you are still in your system)
- unflipped top-face-pieces could be used as slave (and your U2 - U2' will be Un - Un'), easier to handle and only one com
- this idea again: sometimes you can bring other pieces easy to the top and you can do the same
(would work with corners, too, but the edge-com is longer and more often)

But for the start I would suggest to everyone to keep it simple. Especially solving two pieces with one comm needs more thinking and you can't go through the solve as fluent as if you only do it one-by-one.

OK, it's up to everyone to start Megaminxblind


----------



## TheGrayCuber (May 25, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> I've not had time to watch them all but you've done a good job. You keep it very clear and simple. I'd never considered trying megabld before but it's now on my list.


 
Thank you! Good luck if you do try MegaBLD, it can be tough at first, but with practice it gets easier.


----------



## Roman (May 26, 2017)

The idea of mixing colors is fascinating, however, it doesn't add efficiency to the straight-forward method of assigning a letter-pair for a single sticker. In order to memorize two stickers, you still have to memorize two units of information - an object and its color. If you're using PAOish system, or at least for most letter-pairs you have an object and an adjective which you alternate during memo, then it's the same amount of info to memorize as if you were using colors.
What I mean by PAOish system is:
PI = {paint, painted, to paint}, PJ = {projector, projected, to project}, PK = {pike, piked, to pike}, PL = {pile, piled, to pile}, PM = {pump, pumped, to pump} and so on.
so then PI PJ PK PL PM = (painted projector pikes the piled pump) vs (red projector, blue pile, ...).

On the megaminx, there's no easy way to assign a single word to a pair of stickers, mostly because it'll require learning ~3500 words. As soon as I acknowledged that, I stopped trying to invent a supreme encoding/memorization method for minxes and learned a basic one, which I recommend everyone to do 

PS congrats on your UWR!


----------



## TheGrayCuber (May 26, 2017)

The color method doesn't add any efficiency if you use PAO, but I do think that it's better that a method with just letter pairs. Plus, because I use colors instead of PAO, I can combine two pieces of information: a color and a word, into one piece of an image, and I don't need to have 3 words per letter pair, only one. The use of colors may not be the best method for everyone, and PAO is a good alternative, but IO have found that it works best for me.


----------

